# Fenix L0P L1P, and L2P Seoul Mod blowout sale (Coming soon)



## MillerMods (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a 5 brand new original L0P's and 3 L1P's that I'm going to mod with Seoul U2 SWO P4's and a high power 20 mode driver from Dealextreme. I am very impressed with the preformance and efficiency of thier AA 20 mode driver and I believe the 10mm AAA form factor will be equally impressive. I will state measured results for efficiency before the sale officially starts but you can still reserve your spot on the list and forfiet it at anytime.

I also have one L2P but it will use a different driver that I have no experience with. I will also post results for it's testing.

The pricing will be as follows:

Seoul L0P $60 shipped anywhere
Seoul L1P $60 shipped anywhere
Seoul L2P $65 shipped anywhere


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 24, 2008)

I will reserve an L1P pending final results.

Bryan


Eric, did you come across any R2 Crees for the custom that I killed?


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 24, 2008)

phoneguy said:


> I will reserve an L1P pending final results.
> 
> Bryan
> 
> ...



I have R2 WC's and WG's coming in a week or so.


----------



## mcmc (Dec 19, 2008)

Eric! Good to see you back!! =) Been a while.

Will the lights be forward clicky?


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 19, 2008)

No, just the stock switch.



mcmc said:


> Eric! Good to see you back!! =) Been a while.
> 
> Will the lights be forward clicky?


----------



## magic_rat03 (Dec 27, 2008)

Interested in the following;

Seoul L0P $60 shipped anywhere
Seoul L1P $60 shipped anywhere

Please let me know.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 27, 2008)

magic_rat03 said:


> Interested in the following;
> 
> Seoul L0P $60 shipped anywhere
> Seoul L1P $60 shipped anywhere
> ...


Me too!


----------



## Zot (Feb 25, 2009)

I am interested in a L0P. 
Will the driver handle 3.7 volt LiIons?
Thanks.



MillerMods said:


> I have a 5 brand new original L0P's and 3 L1P's that I'm going to mod with Seoul U2 SWO P4's and a high power 20 mode driver from Dealextreme. I am very impressed with the preformance and efficiency of thier AA 20 mode driver and I believe the 10mm AAA form factor will be equally impressive. I will state measured results for efficiency before the sale officially starts but you can still reserve your spot on the list and forfiet it at anytime.
> 
> I also have one L2P but it will use a different driver that I have no experience with. I will also post results for it's testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillerMods (Feb 25, 2009)

Zot said:


> I am interested in a L0P.
> Will the driver handle 3.7 volt LiIons?
> Thanks.



It won't handle li-ion, sorry.


----------



## ankhbr (Jul 16, 2009)

Just found this... and it seems nice! 

Will be following this thread. L0P with seoul and multimode driver would be cool.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm always hoping someone will make a perfected drop-in for the L0P/L0D/LD01 so that we could have a true low-low setting, to go with what for me is form-wise one of the nicest AAA lights ever made.

By the way, I have some NIB L0P's if anyone is interested!


----------

